# I think hell froze over.



## limr (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not a DSLR virgin anymore.

My boyfriend recently decided to sell a Canon DSLR he'd had for a year or two (who the hell knows which one) and replace it with a Pentax K5. He's just as devoted to film as I am but figures if he's going to ever shoot digital for anything other than snapshots, at least it should be a decent camera. 

So....we went for a walk earlier this week and he decided to bring it along since he had barely used it. Wanted to see what he could get out of it.

Every once in a while, I got to lay my hands on it, too. Think I took a total of about 15 shots. He had it on aperture priority and mostly ISO 200 to 400. I didn't want to mess with it too much since I was only grabbing it for a few shots here and there.

Here are the ones I liked the most.

This is weird.


 

 

So how'd I do my first time out with a DSLR?


----------



## NTD Photography (Sep 26, 2014)

hmmm


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2014)

My condolences to you on the loss of your d-slr virginity. Errrmmm, wait...wait, maybe I should be congratulating you on your transition to full d-slr womanhood....

So confused here....must check protocol...will be back later...gonna check the Hallmark Cards website, Pinterest, Etsy, and so on....back soon!


----------



## limr (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, I believe a party is in order, given to me by those already Initiated, and during which I'll be spirited away to be shown The Manual which will instruct me in flowery euphemisms on all the wonderful and terrifying new powers and responsibilities I will have. I think there must also be some sort of Starter Package sent to me, containing SD cards, ice cream, and ibuprofen.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 26, 2014)

A party or an intervention?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## tirediron (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## pgriz (Sep 27, 2014)

Hmmm...  Leonore, congratulations on picking up another brush to add to your artistic quiver.  Same soul-rending angst when an oil painter discovers pastels.  And yet, it's the same eye, same grey matter, same sensibilities...  just a different medium.  You are not your tools.  You are Leonore, graver of images on negatives, and now, on digital sensors.  I can see you combining the two (or three or four...) mediums.  My wife (the real artist in the family) takes some of my printed images, cuts them up, hand-colours them (paint or pencil or pastel), adds them to her other work...  Adds some other materials...  and it all works.  Just needs the right brain assemblying the elements.  Yah.  You'll do just fine.


----------



## Designer (Sep 27, 2014)

limr said:


> Yes, I believe a party is in order, given to me by those already Initiated, and during which I'll be spirited away to be shown The Manual which will instruct me in flowery euphemisms on all the wonderful and terrifying new powers and responsibilities I will have. I think there must also be some sort of Starter Package sent to me, containing SD cards, ice cream, and ibuprofen.


That reminded me of "The New Moon Party".


----------



## shefjr (Sep 27, 2014)

I was listening to a podcast yesterday wherein, the host and guest were talking about change. Everyone fights change and hates it but, in reality, change can be great and positive! Maybe the slippery slope of film to digital will change you over. 

I like your photos btw,  they look good.


----------



## mishele (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KenC (Sep 27, 2014)

If you miss film later you can find one of those formulas for processing that imitates the look of a particular film, and even add some grain while you're at it ...


----------



## mmaria (Sep 27, 2014)

limr said:


> I'm not a DSLR virgin anymore.


 glad the experience wasn't painful for you...
Although, have to mention,  you look kind of different now...


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 27, 2014)

OMG

Those are better pictures than anything I've ever taken.

that's it .. gonna sell the entire lot and move to film.

oh wait, I did that once before.  I stunk at film too.  Nevermind.


----------



## 407370 (Sep 27, 2014)

15 pics today, Lightroom tomorrow, Photoshop the day after, Crop Vs Full Frame sensors research is on it's way soon.

Enjoy


----------



## snerd (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome to the dark side bwahahaha!!!!


Sent from iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro 3


----------



## BillM (Sep 27, 2014)

Now we need to change your name to Digilimr


----------



## bribrius (Sep 27, 2014)

well. Pretty good. The second one I am a larger fan of.  Course now you crossed that line into evilness and you are going to start getting digital lazy.


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

not so bad, you are good one for these work


----------



## limr (Sep 27, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Hmmm...  Leonore, congratulations on picking up another brush to add to your artistic quiver.  Same soul-rending angst when an oil painter discovers pastels.  And yet, it's the same eye, same grey matter, same sensibilities...  just a different medium.  You are not your tools.  You are Leonore, graver of images on negatives, and now, on digital sensors.  I can see you combining the two (or three or four...) mediums.  My wife (the real artist in the family) takes some of my printed images, cuts them up, hand-colours them (paint or pencil or pastel), adds them to her other work...  Adds some other materials...  and it all works.  Just needs the right brain assemblying the elements.  Yah.  You'll do just fine.



Paul, you are always so encouraging and thoughtful! Thanks for this 



shefjr said:


> I was listening to a podcast yesterday wherein, the host and guest were talking about change. Everyone fights change and hates it but, in reality, change can be great and positive! Maybe the slippery slope of film to digital will change you over.
> 
> I like your photos btw,  they look good.



Thanks, shefjr! To be fair, I have no problem with change. I don't cling to known quantities to my detriment. If I believe that change will benefit me, then let's go for it. Having said that, some have called me anti-technology because I tend to be one of the last on the block to get fancy gadgets. This is not because I oppose them. It's because it takes me a while to decide that it will bring value to my life. I never said I'd never shoot digital, and I do actually have a digital camera (just not a DSLR). I figured there would come a time when I would decide that having a good DSLR would contribute to my photography and don't have a problem with that. At the moment, I simply can't afford one.

As for _replacing_ film...nope. THAT isn't going to happen 



mishele said:


>



I like to keep you folks on your toes 



KenC said:


> If you miss film later you can find one of those formulas for processing that imitates the look of a particular film, and even add some grain while you're at it ...



Actually, I am told that the camera was set to apply a slide film filter so I suppose I was already doing that!
But really, shooting digital doesn't mean I stop shooting film, so if I want grain, I'll just push some Tri-X to 1200 and call it a day 



mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a DSLR virgin anymore.
> ...



Is it that obvious?? Do I walk funny now??





astroNikon said:


> OMG
> 
> Those are better pictures than anything I've ever taken.
> 
> ...



You are sweet!  (and lying about stinking!)



407370 said:


> 15 pics today, Lightroom tomorrow, Photoshop the day after, Crop Vs Full Frame sensors research is on it's way soon.
> 
> Enjoy



Let's not get crazy now. I know the first taste is free and all, but gateway drugs are a myth. So I took a few tokes - doesn't mean next I'll be shooting up heroin! 



snerd said:


> Welcome to the dark side bwahahaha!!!!



You assume I only now got to the dark side? 

Oh wait, you were talking about digital...


----------



## limr (Sep 27, 2014)

BillM said:


> Now we need to change your name to Digilimr



I already have my selfie avatar all set!








bribrius said:


> well. Pretty good. The second one I am a larger fan of.  Course now you crossed that line into evilness and you are going to start getting digital lazy.



Thanks, bri. I doubt I'll be getting too digital lazy. Not any time soon, anyway. Let's not forget that it wasn't my camera. I still don't have a DSLR of my own and I imagine I won't for a while.



avraam said:


> not so bad, you are good one for these work



Thanks!!


----------



## zach_original (Sep 27, 2014)

I like the reflection in your first photo!


----------



## limr (Sep 27, 2014)

As I said - a DSLR is fun to play with and I will probably get one at some point, but just in case anyone gets their hopes up too high that I'm slowly turning my back on film, y'all should know that I spent the day with a manual-only tank of a Minolta loaded with Gold 200 as well as a wooden pinhole box with some Tri-X.


----------



## limr (Sep 27, 2014)

zach_original said:


> I like the reflection in your first photo!



Thanks! The water was dead still, so it was a great chance to get some reflection shots.


----------



## shefjr (Sep 28, 2014)

limr said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > I was listening to a podcast yesterday wherein, the host and guest were talking about change. Everyone fights change and hates it but, in reality, change can be great and positive! Maybe the slippery slope of film to digital will change you over.
> ...



Looking back at my post I think I took it a little too seriously. It just struck a chord with me for some reason and I felt compelled to chime in. Lol. I didn't presume (although it comes off that way in my post) that you weren't okay with change. I think the "change" thing was more an epiphany for me in my life and I saw something in your post that made it applicable so I thought I would share.


----------



## limr (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm glad you chimed in! I think it's a good that we all remind ourselves to change it up once in a while


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 28, 2014)

limr said:


> Thanks, bri. I doubt I'll be getting too digital lazy. Not any time soon, anyway. Let's not forget that it wasn't my camera. I still don't have a DSLR of my own and I imagine I won't for a while.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Be careful
PixelMedic might just send you a spare one from his closet, or TPF may pitch in and buy you one for Christmas . .... sometimes TPF can be satan like ....


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 28, 2014)

limr said:


> I already have my selfie avatar all set!




awww, how cute


----------



## limr (Sep 28, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Be careful
> PixelMedic might just send you a spare one from his closet, or TPF may pitch in and buy you one for Christmas . .... sometimes TPF can be satan like ....



You're right - it's quite diabolical! 
(Just remember I'm a Pentax girl, folks. PENTAX!  )



astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I already have my selfie avatar all set!
> ...



And copyfright-free since it's a selfie taken by an animal!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 28, 2014)

limr said:


> You're right - it's quite diabolical!
> (Just remember I'm a Pentax girl, folks. PENTAX!  )



OOh .. and those cameras can be customized to your favorite color(s) --> Digital Cameras by RICOH IMAGING


----------



## limr (Sep 28, 2014)

They're purdy, ain't they?


----------



## snerd (Sep 28, 2014)

limr said:


> I'm glad you chimed in! I think it's a good that we all remind ourselves to change it up once in a while


Variety is the spice of life!!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 28, 2014)

limr said:


> They're purdy, ain't they?


The Pink on Pink one is cute and my little girl would love to use it.
Though I lack the ego to be seen in public with one.


----------



## limr (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah, I wouldn't want to go around with a pink camera either! I liked the more muted colors, like the black grip on a navy metallic body. The white body looks really nice, too, but I would be afraid that it would get dingy too fast.

Of course, it's all a moot point because I figured if I'm going to save up hundreds of dollars for one single camera (that _isn't_ a Leica or a Hassy), then I can save up just a little bit more for the higher end K-5. It's not like I'm in a rush


----------



## snowbear (Sep 29, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > They're purdy, ain't they?
> ...



I would, especially in October.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi there!

Welcome to the dark side.  In your orientation packet you'll find a list of evil clichés as well as activities to help you remain angsty and misunderstood.


----------



## limr (Sep 29, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Welcome to the dark side.  In your orientation packet you'll find a list of evil clichés as well as activities to help you remain angsty and misunderstood.



Are there workshops to help me perfect my evil laugh? And how about seizing control? Can I get a support team to help me infiltrate and conquer from within? I'm also having problems keeping my enemies close enough to me. Will the packet include instructions for that?


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 30, 2014)

limr said:


> Are there workshops to help me perfect my evil laugh?



Of course, you'll get plenty of one on one time with our vocal coach.

Gilbert Gottfried.

What can I say, we really are evil.



> And how about seizing control? Can I get a support team to help me infiltrate and conquer from within? I'm also having problems keeping my enemies close enough to me. Will the packet include instructions for that?



The packet will include a free years subscription to www.findyourevilminion.com - and of course a complete ACME catalog with coupons for money back on your first order.  Lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 30, 2014)

Not sure how I missed out on all this fun, but CONGRATS, and you done good.


----------



## mnmcote (Oct 1, 2014)

limr said:


> I'm not a DSLR virgin anymore.
> 
> My boyfriend recently decided to sell a Canon DSLR he'd had for a year or two (who the hell knows which one) and replace it with a Pentax K5. He's just as devoted to film as I am but figures if he's going to ever shoot digital for anything other than snapshots, at least it should be a decent camera.
> 
> ...





Very Nice!!!


----------



## limr (Oct 1, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Not sure how I missed out on all this fun, but CONGRATS, and you done good.


 


mnmcote said:


> Very Nice!!!


 
Thank you, kind sirs!


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 2, 2014)

*You miss one thread, and look what happens!!!*
It is good to get a little funky with something different! 
You should always mix things up and keep it fresh!!!
I know what you mean by liking the older style, it has nothing to do with being against technology. I really enjoy traditional carpentry, and wood carving, and there is noway I will carve with a power tool! But I don't have anything against power tools.

But when you do decide to go for a roll in the hay with the old DSLR, make sure you show us the photos!!!.............. * Wait!* That didn't  sound right....... well you know what I mean!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh my - it _did_ freeze over!

I have a digital Ricoh (before they took over Pentax) and have a vintage 50+ year old lens slapped on it, less equipment shock that way!

Great comment from Paul, I've found that too I got into combining technologies more than I would have thought. I've done lumen prints using photo paper that's only approx. 2x3" so have scanned and printed a few to make enlargements - and see nuances in the color that you can't really see in the originals.

Hmm a Pentax digital would work with those fab lenses that fit your K1000 wouldn't it...


----------



## limr (Oct 3, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> *You miss one thread, and look what happens!!!*



I know, right? 



> It is good to get a little funky with something different!
> You should always mix things up and keep it fresh!!!
> I know what you mean by liking the older style, it has nothing to do with being against technology. I really enjoy traditional carpentry, and wood carving, and there is noway I will carve with a power tool! But I don't have anything against power tools.



Yup - I also enjoy doing other things the "old-fashioned" way. I cook a lot of things from scratch, for example, including my own yogurt and granola bars. I like the challenge, and when things turn out really well, I enjoy the satisfaction of knowing my efforts paid off.

But it is good to keep widening the circle of comfort. I've got different kinds of cameras and they serve different purposes, so there's no reason I can't throw a DSLR into the mix as well. As soon as I save some money 



> But when you do decide to go for a roll in the hay with the old DSLR, make sure you show us the photos!!!.............. * Wait!* That didn't  sound right....... well you know what I mean!



Sure!







Roll, roll, roll in ze hay!
(Go see "Young Frankenstein" right now if you haven't already  )



vintagesnaps said:


> Great comment from Paul, I've found that too I got into combining technologies more than I would have thought. I've done lumen prints using photo paper that's only approx. 2x3" so have scanned and printed a few to make enlargements - and see nuances in the color that you can't really see in the originals.



Mixing mediums is right up my alley! I'm already using a hybrid work flow anyway, shooting film and then digitizing it. So I'll wet print my digital files or something 



> Hmm a Pentax digital would work with those fab lenses that fit your K1000 wouldn't it...



Yessiree they will. That's one of the reasons I would go Pentax for sure. But I also just gravitate towards it anyway. I was in a Target a few months ago and they had a few kinds of DSLRs on display. I spent a little time with all of them. The Nikons were a little too space-shippy for me. The Canons were more familiar since I do have a Canon point-and-shoot and my boyfriend had several Canon cameras, so I was leaning towards Canon over Nikon. Then I picked up the Pentax K50 and it was like the clouds opened up, heavenly rays shot down and the angels sang! I felt like I had come home   I'm sure a lot of it is just being so used to Pentax, but it just felt better in my hand and the controls felt more intuitive to me. On paper, they deliver just as much quality as Canonikon, so...decision made.

Most likely will go for the K5, maybe some time next year.


----------

